# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  परलोक जीवन और मृत्आतमाओ से संपर्क के कुच लेंख।

## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

में यहा पर कुच लेंख देने जा रहा हुं जो हमारे जीवन सुधार के लिये बहुत ही उपयोगी हो सकता है। यह लेख मेने नही लीखे हे परंतु अन्य लेखकोने अपने अऩुभव और शोध के आधार पर लिखे हे वह लेख में यहा प्रस्तुत करुगा।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

*परलोक जीवन और सात नर्क*  (श्रीमती ऐनी बेसेण्ट) मृत्यु के अवसर पर मनुष्य के स्थूल शरीर में से उसका छाया शरीर (ईश्वरमय शरीर) बाहर निकल जाता है। मनुष्य का प्राण और अन्य तत्व भी इसी छाया शरीर के साथ रहते हैं। इससे मनुष्य की देह और ज्ञानेन्द्रियाँ शून्य हो जाती हैं। स्थूल इन्द्रियाँ तो ज्यों की त्यों दिखाई पड़ती है, पर चूँकि उनका स्वामी चला गया, इसलिये वे कोई काम नहीं कर सकती। जो उनके द्वारा देखता था, सुनता था, स्वाद लेता था, या छूता था, वह निकल गया। उसके बिना अकेली इन्द्रियाँ केवल जड़ पदार्थ का समूह हैं और उनमें ज्ञान प्राप्त करने की शक्ति नहीं रह जाती। देह का स्वामी अर्थात् आत्मा, अपने समस्त जीवन चित्रों को देखता और उनके सम्बन्ध में विचार करता हुआ धीरे-धीरे बाहर निकलता है। इन चित्रों में उसके जीवन की छोटी बड़ी सब घटनाएं होती हैं। उस समय उसे स्पष्ट दिखाई पड़ता है कि हमारी कौन-कौन कामनायें सफल हुई और कौन निष्फल हुईं, हम कहाँ-कहाँ हारे और कहाँ पर जीते, किससे प्रेम किया और किससे घृणा द्वेष किया। जीवन में जो मुख्य सार रहा वह भी स्पष्टतया दिखाई पड़ता है। जीवन में जो कुछ विचार प्रधान रूप से रहा है वह इस समय जीव पर अपना प्रभाव अच्छी तरह डालता है और उससे मालूम पड़ जाता है कि जीव को यमलोक में कितने समय किस अवस्था में निवास करना पड़ेगा। यह अवसर मनुष्य के लिये बड़े महत्व का और बहुत गंभीर होता है, जब उसके सामने उसका सब जीवन उपस्थित है, और भूतकाल का फल देखकर उसे मालूम पड़ जाता है कि हमारा भविष्य किस प्रकार का होगा। थोड़ी देर के लिये उसे यह भी मालूम पड़ जाता है कि मैं कैसा हूँ और मेरे जीवन का क्या उद्देश्य है? उसे इस समय यह देख पड़ता है कि ईश्वर के नियम अटल न्यायपूर्ण और हितकारी है। इसके पश्चात् स्थूल और छायामय शरीर के बीच का सम्बन्ध टूटता है, ये दोनों जन्म भर के साथी बिछुड़ते हैं और प्रायः मनुष्य शान्त होकर अचैतन्य अवस्था में प्राप्त होता है। मृत्यु के समय जो अन्य व्यक्ति आस-पास स्थित हों उनका कर्तव्य है कि उस समय शान्त और मौन रहें, तथा भक्तियुक्त व्यवहार करें। ऐसा करने से मरने वाला व्यक्ति बिना किसी बाधा या क्षोभ के अपने जीवन चित्रों का दर्शन कर सकता है। पर जैसा कि भारत वर्ष में प्रायः देखा जाता है अनेक लोग उसी स्थान पर जोरों से रोने और विलाप करने लगते हैं, जिससे मरने वाले की एकाग्रता भंग हो जाती है। अपने स्वार्थ के ख्याल में मरते हुए प्राणी की शान्ति भंग करना और उसे सुख व शान्ति पहुँचाने का उपाय न करना बड़ी बुरी बात है। इसलिए सब धर्मों के बुद्धिमान पुरुष यह आदेश दे गये हैं कि मरते हुए मनुष्य के निकट धर्म ग्रन्थ का पाठ, ईश्वर प्रार्थना आदि की जाय। क्योंकि ऐसा करने से शान्ति बनी रहती है और जीव की सहायता के लिये लोगों के मन में निःस्वार्थ विचार उठते हैं जिससे उसके परलोक गमन में सहायता मिलती है। ऐसा अनुमान किया गया है कि मरने के प्रायः 36 घंटे बाद जीव, छायामय (ईश्वर) शरीर को भी छोड़कर बाहर निकल जाता है। तब छाया शरीर भी स्थूल शरीर के पास रहकर धीरे-धीरे नष्ट हो जाता है। जो मुर्दे गाड़े जाते हैं उनके छाया शरीर कवर के ऊपर रह कर क्रमशः खत्म हो जाते हैं। जो मुर्दे जलाये जाते हैं उनके छाया शरीर भी जल्दी नष्ट हो जाते हैं, क्योंकि स्थूल शरीर के प्रति उनका जो खिचाव रहता है, वह मिट जाता है। यह भी एक कारण है कि जिससे मुर्दा गाढ़ने की अपेक्षा उसे जला देना अच्छा है। स्थूल शरीर में से छाया शरीर के निकल जाने के बाद उसमें से प्राण शक्ति निकल कर जगत में भरे हुये प्राणों में समा जाती है। अब मनुष्य का जीव (प्रेत) परलोक (काम लोक अथवा प्रेत लोक) की तैयारी करता है और उसके “लिंग शरीर” की अवस्था बदलती है, जिससे जीव शुद्ध होकर मोक्ष का अधिकारी बन सकें। “लिंग शरीर” की इस प्रकार बदली हुई व्यवस्था को यातजा-देह कहते हैं, अर्थात् इसमें अपने कर्मों का फल माँग कर जीव शुद्ध हो जाता है। प्रेतलोक में भूलोक से आने वाले जीवों को सात अन्त भूमिकाओं अथवा परतों के गोले में रहना पड़ता है, जो एक प्रकार से उसका कैदखाना है। जब तक जीव कर्मों का फल भोगकर इस कैदखाने को भेद कर बाहर नहीं आ जाता तब तक उसकी मुक्ति नहीं हो सकती। अब जिस जीव की प्रकृति इन सात परतों में से जिसके अधिक अनुकूल होती है उसी में यह अधिक समय तक रहता है। एक सावक का कथन है कि साधारण जीव इस लोक में अपनी योग्यता के अनुसार पाँच से पचास वर्ष तक रहते हैं। आत्मोन्नति वाले जीव की “अंतःभूमिका” बहुत सूक्ष्म या बारीक होती है, इसलिये उसकी भावना देह के सातों परत बहुत जल्दी नष्ट हो जाते हैं और वह प्रेत लोक से निकल कर ऊपर के लोक में जा पहुँचता है। जिस व्यक्ति की इतनी आत्मोन्नति नहीं हुई है परन्तु जिसने उचित आहार-बिहार द्वारा अपना जीवन शुद्ध रखा है और साँसारिक वस्तुओं में जिसकी वासना मन्द रही है, वह काम लोक से बहुत जल्दी तो नहीं निकल पाता, पर अब तक उस लोक में रहता है उस अपनी अवस्था का ध्यान नहीं रहता और वह बराबर एक शान्तिदायक स्वप्न सा देखता रहता है जब वह ऊपर वाले स्वर्ग लोक में पहुँच जाता है तभी उसे चेतना आती है जो जीव इनसे भी कम उन्नति वाले हैं उनको नीचे के दर्जे में तो बेहोशी की अवस्था में रहना पड़ता है और जब ये अपनी प्रकृति के अनुकूल अंतःभूमिका में पहुँचते हैं तभी उनको चेतना आती है। जीवन काल में जिन मनुष्यों में पशु प्रवृत्तियाँ बहुत प्रबल रही हैं, वे अपनी वृत्तियों से मिलते हुये नीचे के खंडों में जागृत हो जाते हैं और वहाँ के जीवन का भोग करते हैं। सर्व साधारण की भाषा में प्रेम लोक की इन्हीं सात अंतःभूमिका या परतों को सात नर्क के नाम से पुकारा जाता है। जिन मनुष्यों की किसी कारण से अकालमृत्यु होती है जैसे अपघात, आत्मघात, वध (कत्ल) या किसी प्रकार के अचानक मरण से, तो उनके लिये दूसरा नियम है। यदि वे जीव शुद्ध हैं और इनका मन आत्मोन्नति की ओर रहा है तो इनकी विशेष रक्षा होती है और जितनी आयु बाकी बची थी उतने समय तक वे आनन्ददायक निद्रा के वशीभूत रहते हैं। परन्तु दूसरे प्रकार के लोगों को होश बना रहता है। बहुतों को तो मरते समय की सब बातें ज्यों की त्यों स्मरण रहती है और उनको अपने मरने की खबर भी नहीं होती। वे अपने कर्मों के अनुसार अंतःभूमिका में रहते हैं और उनका प्रेत लोक का जीवन तब आरम्भ होता है जब वे अपनी शेष आयु उस भूमिका में रह कर समाप्त कर लेते हैं। एक मनुष्य ने दूसरे व्यक्ति का खून किया था और इस अपराध में उसे फाँसी का दण्ड मिला था, प्रेत लोक में यह मनुष्य बार-बार उस मनुष्य को मार कर फिर गिरफ्तारी और फाँसी लगने का दुःख अनुभव करता था। जो आत्म हत्या करके मरते हैं, उनको भी अपने जीवन की निराशा, भय आदि का अनुभव बराबर होता रहता है और वे बार-बार आत्म हत्या का भयानक कृत्य करते रहते हैं। एक स्त्री आग में जल कर मर गई। मरते समय अपने को बचाने के लिये उसने बहुत प्रयत्न किया था इसका फल यह हुआ कि मरने के बाद भी कितने ही दिन तक वह वैसा ही प्रयत्न करने का और कष्ट पाने का अनुभव करती रही एक अन्य स्त्री आँधी के कारण नाव डूब जाने से अपने दूध पीते बच्चे के साथ मर गई। मरते समय भी उसका चित्त शान्त और प्रेममय था। इस कारण मर जाने पर भी वह अपने पति और बच्चों के आनन्ददायक स्वप्न देखती हुई सोती रही। 
मनुष्य को अपने कर्मों का फल परलोक में अवश्य किसी न किसी रूप में भोगना पड़ता है इसलिए इस लोक में सब प्रकार के पापों और अनुचित कार्यों से बचे रहकर अपने जीवन को शुद्ध रखना ही उसका कर्तव्य है।

----------


## Loka

बहुत बढ़िया शुरुवात है | कृपया निरंतर अपडेट देते रहें |

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

धन्यवाद,
में यहा पर हमारे गुजराती में एक साधक हो गए जीन्होने एसा काम किया है कि आप सोच भी नही सकते। उन्होने आपनी विद्या से परलोकगत जिवात्माओ साथे बातचीत तो की है पर उनको अपने घर में, अपने साथे भी रखा था। में यहा पर बहुत विवणन नही देना चाहता पर उनकी जो किताब मेरे पास हे (गुजराती में) उसका अनुवाद करगे यहा पर रखुगा जो आप और हम लोगो के लिये जीवन में बहुत महत्वपुर्ण जानकारी और लाभदाई होगा। मेरी हिन्दी अच्छी नही है तो आप लोगो को निवेदन है के हिन्दी में जो भुल हो तो उसको नदरअंदाज किजिये गा और में मेरे लिये उनकी यह किताब को कोम्प्युटर में संग्रह कर  रहा हुं और जैसे जैसे लिखता रहुगा वैसे वैसे यहा पर भी पोस्ट करता रहुंगा। तो जल्दी जल्दी अपडेट की मांग न करे।
जय श्री राम,

----------


## prem_sagar

स्वागत है मित्र !
कृपया जरुर शेयर करे !

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

परलोगगत जिवात्माओ भाग-1
पू.पं. श्री मोक्शाकर विश्वबंधु के गैबीदुनिया के रोमांचक, साहस और नग्नसत्य अनुभव।
लेखकः श्री वि.प्र.उपाद्याय
तंत्रीः सन्मार्ग और भारती, गुजरात.

आर्शिवाद
समुद्र में डुबकी लगानार व्यक्ति को सायद इच्छित वस्तु की प्राप्ति न भी हो फिर भी समुद्र के अमुल्य मोती तो मिलते ही है। उसी प्रकार जो उद्देश से मेने प्रेतावाहनविद्या सिद्ध कर के उसका मुल हेतु सिद्ध न भी किया हो तो भी एक अगम्य फिरभी सत्य गैबी दुनिया के दर्शनरूपी मोती उसमेसे मुजे प्राप्त हुए है। यानि की आत्मा और जीव अमर है वह शास्तरवचनो को मेने प्रत्यक्ष अनुभव किया और अभी तक जो जीस सिर्फ बातो थी उसको अपनी आँखो ओर कर्ण के द्वारा मेरे अनुभव में भी आई। मेरे वह सभी अनुभव मेने लिखे है और यह ग्रंथ द्वारा जनता वह पढकर उसमेसे कुछ लाभ उठायेगी एसी मेरी मान्यता है इसी लिये वह सब मेने संग्रह किया है। उसमेसे कुच अनुभवो भाईश्री वि.प्र.उपाद्यायने बहुत अच्छी तरीके से संकलन कर के यह पुस्तक में प्रसिद्ध किये है यह देख कर मुजे बहुत आनंद हुआ। उनका यह प्रयत्न सफल हो, लोगोको उपयोग हो इससे ज्यादा मेरी और कुच इच्छा नही।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

संदेश
आत्मा अमर है, पूर्वजन्म है, पुनर्जन्म है, प्रेतसुष्टि है, परलोक है, मुत्यु के बाद जीवन है, उन प्रेतात्माओ से बात हो शकती है, जीवात्माओ के जन्म-मरण कर्मके आधीन है, कर्म के नियम अविचल और अकाट्य है, कर्मभोग के बिना जीवात्माओ का छुटकारा नही। शास्तोक्त कर्मकांड वह धर्तिंग नही। देह का मरण वह वास्तविक मरण नही, मन के मरण की सच्चा अनुभव संत अऩुभव करते है। वासनाक्षय के बिना मन मरता नहि. वासनाक्षय होने के लिये संत का सानिध्य जरुरी है।
स्व. पं. मोक्शाकर विश्वबंधु।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

लेखक और प्रकाशन के तरफ से।
सने 1958 में किस्मत मासिक (लेमिंग्टन रोड, मुंबई-4) के भेट पुस्तक से हमारा प्रथम पुस्तक परलोकगत जीवात्माऔ प्रशिद्ध हुआ। लोगो को वह बहुत अच्छा लगा उसलीये प्रतिवर्ष क्रमशः दुसरा और तिसरा भाग भी हमने प्रसिद्ध किया। यह साल भी जनसमाज की अभिरुचिको संतोषने के लिये ओर 1961की दिपावली पर मासिक के तंत्री श्री उ.ज.पंड्या, परलोकगत जीवात्मा का चोथा भाग करने जा रहे है। हर साल प्रशिद्ध होते पुस्तक 3000 खत्म होने से हम लोगोकी मांग चालु रहनेसे अभी का भाग 1की दुसरी आवृत्ति कुच फेरफार के साथ प्रगट करते है।
पू.श्री विश्वबंधु खुद निःस्वार्थभाव से प्रेतावाहन के प्रयोग करके, ओर उन मृत्तआत्माओ को सन्मार्गे दिखाते थे। पू.श्री. का सादा, सिधा, सात्विक, संयमी, नियमित, परोपकारी, त्यागी और भक्तिरत अऩुरागी जीवन अभी के प्रगतिवादी जीवन से आश्चर्यपूर्ण ओर प्रेरणादाय लगता था। 
हमारे कुच मित्रो गैबीदुनिया ओर परलोकगतनिवासीओ के प्रयोगो के विषय में अभी हमको पत्र लीखते है। हम यह प्रयोग प्लेंचेट के पर योग्य समय पर ही करते है, ओर मरणपामनार के पीछे गीता, गरुडपुराण अथवा श्रीमद् भागवतका सद्वांचन करके सामूहित रीते से ओर मृत व्यक्तिओके अभयुंत्थानका उपायकी भी योजना होती है स्व.पू.पंडित श्री मोक्शाकरजी ओर पतितपावन आश्रमके अद्श्य जिवात्माओकी उसमे हम लोगो के अवश्य सहायता मिलती है।
भारती कार्यालय, श्री वि.प्र.उपाद्याय, श्री हरिकृष्ण एम. जोशी.

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

प्रस्तावना
शेक्सपियरके हेम्लेट नाटक में भूत का प्रसंग आया हुआ है। शेक्सपियर जैसी एक महान कवि, तत्वग्य ओर समाजसुधारकने भी प्रेतात्मा संबंधी घटना का वर्णन करके अच्छी तरह से सिद्ध कर दिखाया है कि असमयमरने के बाद वासनामय जीव प्रेययोनिमें आते है ओर एसे नीचकोटी के भूत-प्रेत अपना बदना भी लेते है। शेक्सपियर कृत मर्डर औफ सीझर नामके नाटकमें यह पैशाचिक हकीकतकी नोंध मिलती है।
भूत ओर प्रेतोकी मान्यता तो अनादि कालकी है। महाभारत कौरव-पांडव युद्ध के समय भूत-प्रेत, पिशाच, यक्ष, चुडेल, हाकिनी, डाकिनी, शाकिनी विगेरे क्या करते है उसका वर्णन मिलता है। दुसरी जगे भी जहा जहा युद्ध होते है वहा वहा यह भूत-प्रेतको अपने मनके अनुसार खेल खेलके आनंदपूर्वक रहते है। और भगवान शंकर तो भूतनाथ कहेलाते है। श्री पुष्पदंतविरचित श्री महिम्नः स्तोत्र मे तो श्मशानेष्वाक्रीड   स्मरहर पिशाचः सहचराः कहके पैशाचिक सेनाको तो स्मशानवासी सदाशिवकी खास संबंधवाली बतलाई गई है। एकाग्रताप्रेमी, वैरागी स्मशानवासी भूतनाथ भगवान भवानिपतिको तो में अत्यंत श्रध्धा-भक्तिपूर्वक मानता हुं, भजता हुं.
मुजे नहि पता के लोग कीस दष्टिसे पुस्तको को पढते है। मुजे तो अजायबी लगती है के आजकल के युवान उस तरह के पुस्तकोकी हदपार से प्रशंसा करते है फरभी भूत-प्रेत के संबंध में वहेमी है। उसका कारण मुजे समज नही आता, में बीस साल से अनुभव कर रहा हु के भूत-प्रेत बोलते है, अच्छी तरह से बाते करते है, ओर अपना स्थिति भी बतलाते है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

लोगो का प्रश्न है की क्यां हरकोई मरने के बाद भूत-प्रेत बनते है, उसके उत्तर मे में कहता हुं की अच्छी और बुरी वासनाके आधीन जो जीव होते हे वह सबको वासनादेह-लिंगदेह मिलता है। कुच मृत व्यक्तिओके एसे भी प्रयोग मेने किये ही जो आते नही। वह सब क्यु प्रेतावाहन से नहि आये वह में जानता हुं। उसके कर्म के अनुसार उसका कही जन्म भी मिला हो। उनको कैसे जन्म मिला ओर हमारे गुरु-वडीलोको, समाजसेवकोको, देशनेताओको, पूज्य संतो-महंतो-मठाधीशो, ओर साधु-संन्यासीओका जन्म क्यु नहि हुआ अथवा उनकी सदगति क्यु नहि हुई उसका उत्तर में अल्पग्य कैसे दे शकता हु। मुजे तो वासनावाले सुक्षम जीवो का ही अऩुभव हुआ है उसकी ही में सिर्फ बात कर सकता हुं।
किसीके बंदनकी सुंदरता, ओर कपाल से मनुष्यकी अच्छी-बुरी वासनाओका अऩुभव हमे होता नही। दुनियासे अग्यात, प्रमाणिक जीवनवाले दरिद्री, दयालु दामोदर की दयापात्र बन के मुक्ति प्राप्त कर लेते है जबकी नाम-दाम के चक्कर में पडे ओर स्टंट करते सरकारी ओर बिनसरकारी आधुनिक संतो-साधुओ या संसारी चोर्याशी के फेरे में पडते मालुम होते है। भक्ति के मार्ग में त्रिराशि का हिसाब मिलता नही, तिलक, माला वाले प्रभु के वहा प्रथम एसा कोई नियम नही है। चेलाओकी चादर ओढनेवाले, उसको गलत रस्ते लेजाने वाले, उसके मेवा-मिष्ठान, दूध-घी खाकर अपने आख्यान,व्याख्यान या प्रवचनो द्वारा वासना को  नाश करने के ध्यान-वैराग्यकी सिर्फ बाते बतलानेवाले प्रेतयोनी ही आते है। 
मेरा अनुभव प्रत्यक्ष है, में वह किसको बताउ, जगत को उसका अनुभव न हो वह इस बात को न माने तो उसमे मेरा क्या कसुर। हर एक को मनानेका मेने कोई ढेका नहि ले रख्खा है, कुच बाते सारी दुनिया जाने एसा मेरा हठाग्रह भी नही। बुद्धिवाद के ईस जगत में हरकोई अपनी अपनी मान्यता में स्वतंत्र है। मेरे यह सत्य अऩुभवो एसे असंतोषी लोगोके समजाने के लिये क्या में उसके पैर नही पडुगा। मुजे यह लोग दंभी-काल्पनिक,धूनी,प्रप  ंची,जो भी कहना चाहे वह कह सकते है, मुजे उसकी कोई परवा नही।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

मेने कहाः उस समय जो आपको सताते थे क्या अबभी वही सताते है।
वह बोलीः अब तो मुजे वह लोग बहुत ही परेशान करते है। अभी भी वह मुजे मार रहे है।
मेने कहाः तुमारे पतिकी बहेन अभी भी तुमको परेशान कर रही है।
वह बोलीः वह खुद ही अभी तो परेशान हो रही है। पर वह बहुत ही कमीनी औरत है। उस नीच कोटीके प्रेतो के साथ उसका संबंध है। जब वह प्रेत उसा मारते-परेशान करते है तब वह रोने लगती है।
मेने कहाः आप कहा रहते हो।
वह बोलीः सरसपुर के बहार हमारे व्होराओका कब्रस्तान है वहा। पर वहा जो दो ओर है वह मुजे वहाके कुवे में ले जा कर परेशान करते है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

मेने कहाः आपको यह त्रास से मुक्त होना है। अगर दुःखसे छुटकारा पाना हे तो मे आपके लिये एक स्थान बताता हु वहा वह आपको कोई परेशान करने वाला नहि आ सकता।
वेह बोलीः भाई, फिर तो मेरे गरीब पर आपका बहुत ही बडा उपकार होगा। आप जो कहोगे में वह करुगीं।

----------


## shriram

* गहना कर्मणो गति , को यथार्थतः दर्शाती  ये कथाएं , बहुत ही मनोहारी है । कर्मफल का भोग इस जनम से लेकर प्रेत योनि तक चलता रहता है । इसी को आपका वर्तमान सूत्र अच्छे से बताता है ।सादर साधुवाद इस सूत्र के लिए ।

*

----------


## Hemalsolanki

> परलोगगत जिवात्माओ भाग-1
> पू.पं. श्री मोक्शाकर विश्वबंधु के गैबीदुनिया के रोमांचक, साहस और नग्नसत्य अनुभव।
> लेखकः श्री वि.प्र.उपाद्याय
> तंत्रीः सन्मार्ग और भारती, गुजरात.
> Attachment 917976Attachment 917977
> आर्शिवाद
> समुद्र में डुबकी लगानार व्यक्ति को सायद इच्छित वस्तु की प्राप्ति न भी हो फिर भी समुद्र के अमुल्य मोती तो मिलते ही है। उसी प्रकार जो उद्देश से मेने प्रेतावाहनविद्या सिद्ध कर के उसका मुल हेतु सिद्ध न भी किया हो तो भी एक अगम्य फिरभी सत्य गैबी दुनिया के दर्शनरूपी मोती उसमेसे मुजे प्राप्त हुए है। यानि की आत्मा और जीव अमर है वह शास्तरवचनो को मेने प्रत्यक्ष अनुभव किया और अभी तक जो जीस सिर्फ बातो थी उसको अपनी आँखो ओर कर्ण के द्वारा मेरे अनुभव में भी आई। मेरे वह सभी अनुभव मेने लिखे है और यह ग्रंथ द्वारा जनता वह पढकर उसमेसे कुछ लाभ उठायेगी एसी मेरी मान्यता है इसी लिये वह सब मेने संग्रह किया है। उसमेसे कुच अनुभवो भाईश्री वि.प्र.उपाद्यायने बहुत अच्छी तरीके से संकलन कर के यह पुस्तक में प्रसिद्ध किये है यह देख कर मुजे बहुत आनंद हुआ। उनका यह प्रयत्न सफल हो, लोगोको उपयोग हो इससे ज्यादा मेरी और कुच इच्छा नही।


Kya aap ye 1 to 7 book Gujarati me muje bhej sakate he
hemalsolanki06@gmail.com ye mera email address he or me rajkot ka rene vala hu ho sake to ye book kai milti hoto address bhi send kijiyega

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> Kya aap ye 1 to 7 book Gujarati me muje bhej sakate he
> hemalsolanki06@gmail.com ye mera email address he or me rajkot ka rene vala hu ho sake to ye book kai milti hoto address bhi send kijiyega


जरुर मित्र यह पुस्तक में आपको दे सकता हुं। वैसे यह पुस्तक तो कब से आउट ओफ प्रिन्ट है। कही भी नही मिल रही है। मेरे पास सिर्फ यह भाग ही है और दुसरे भाग हमारे यहा की लाईब्रेरी में हे जो अब वह किसी को नही दिये जाते। इसकी लिंक https://drive.google.com/file/d/1n1T...ew?usp=sharing है।

----------


## Ganeshsaran2012

> जरुर मित्र यह पुस्तक में आपको दे सकता हुं। वैसे यह पुस्तक तो कब से आउट ओफ प्रिन्ट है। कही भी नही मिल रही है। मेरे पास सिर्फ यह भाग ही है और दुसरे भाग हमारे यहा की लाईब्रेरी में हे जो अब वह किसी को नही दिये जाते। इसकी लिंक https://drive.google.com/file/d/1n1T...ew?usp=sharing है।


मुझे link नहि मिल रहां। मै registered हू.  कृप्या मुझे हिन्दि पुस्तक मेरी मेल पर भेज दे। अत्यधिक आभर। मेल  ganeshsaran2012@redffmail.com.

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> मुझे link नहि मिल रहां। मै registered हू.  कृप्या मुझे हिन्दि पुस्तक मेरी मेल पर भेज दे। अत्यधिक आभर। मेल  ganeshsaran2012@redffmail.com.


यह पुस्तक हिन्दी में नही गुजराती में है। चलेगा।

----------


## Prasun

Bahut hi dilchasp

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

वृतांत आगे चलाने से पहेले इस लेखक  के बारेमें कुच जानकारी देना चाहुगाँ। इनके उपर एक गुजराती में फिल्म भी बन चुकी है, जीसमें संजीव कुमारने रोल किया है। नाम है जीगर अने अमी।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

पत्नी के प्रेतात्मा की शोध में। (पूर्वजन्म  की अनोखी घटना)
मृत पत्नीको प्रेतलोक में या पुनर्जन्म में प्राप्त करने के लिए सतत परिश्रम करनार एक दिलदार मनुष्य की यह कथा है। संसार के कोई साधन जब पत्नी के दर्शन नहीं करा शका तब उन्होने अगम्यता का आश्रय लिया, गूढं विद्या का आश्रय लिया।

वह था दिल्ही के एक युवान।
ब्राह्मण-पुत्र। नाम विश्वंभर।

विश्वंभर बचपन से ही अलगारी स्वभाव का, स्वमानी और इस के लिए यहाँ-वहाँ फिरत रहता युवान था।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

पिता का  प्रेम उन्हे प्राप्त नहीं हुआ। सोतेली माँ की माया तलवार से भी कातिल थी। प्रेम के भुखे विश्वंभरने स्वजन जैसी भाभी और अन्य संबंधीयो से प्रेम मिला। पर असली प्यार तो उन्हे अपनी पत्नी चंद्रावलि से ही मिला। विश्वंभर चंद्रावलि का जिगर बन गया, चंद्रावलि जिगर की अमी बन गई। संसार की कुटिलता में दोनों एक-दुसरे का सहारा बन गई।
पुरुष अवधुत जैसा था पर स्त्री विदुषी ओर विचक्षण थी। सोने का जवेरात के जगडे के बारेमें वह विश्वंभर से कहतीः “करोडों के जवेरात से ज्यादा यह एक जवेरात मेरा विश्वंभर मुझे ज्यादा प्रिय है”
संयुक्त कुटुंब प्रथा अलग ही होती है, और गृहकलेश के भयंकरता पिशाचों की भयंकरता से भी ज्यादा भयंकर होती है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

एक दिन विमाताने विश्वंभर को मारने के लिए और अपने पुत्र को संपती का मालिक बनाने के लिए दूध में विष मिला दिया। चंद्रावली बहुत ही भोली थी, उसने यह बात शंका की नजर से देखी, घरमें कलेश न हो इस लिए उसने किसी को नही बाताया और वह दूध खुद पी लिया।
पति के हाथों से वह प्याला पी गई, सौभाग्यवती बनना उसे अच्छा लगा, पर विश्वंभर के लिए सारी दुनिया लुट कई।
केस चला। विश्वंभरमें अब वेर-भावन जैसा कुच नही रहा था। असकी विमाता का बचाने के लिए उन्हों कहा चंद्रावली भुल से वह दूध पी गई थी। पर विमाता बच न शकी। उसको काले पानी की सजा हो गई। विश्वंभर के काका को सात साल की और दुसरे मददकारों को भी कुच न कुच सजा हो गई।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

विश्वंभर का मन अब संसार में नही लग रहा था। उन्होने तमाम संपति अपने भाई को दे कर संसार छोडने का विचार करने लगे। ऐसे में मृत पत्नी की बहेन का लग्न प्रस्ताव सासरी तरफ से आया, बहुत जोर भी लगाया  गया पर उन्हने कहाः 
“जमनाजी के किनारे, चंद्रावलि की चिता के सामने संसार की  तमाम स्त्रीओं को माता-बेन समजने का संकल्प लें लिया है।“
पर घरके सभी ने मना करने पर भी संगाई कर दी और विश्वंभरने दिल्ही का त्याग किया। अब चंद्रावलिकी आत्मा का मिलन विश्वंभर के लिये ध्रुवतारक बन गया। विश्वंभर यहाँ वहाँ घुमने लगे। ऐसा करते करते वह जैन साधु बने। जैन साधु बनने के बाद चंद्रावलिनी शोध उत्कट बन गई।  ऐसे में एक ऐसा बनाव हो गया जीसने विश्वंभर को उलजन में डाल दिया।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

गुजरात का सुरत शहेर था। विश्वंभर विशुद्धविजयजी के लिबाज में था। साधुओं के स्वागत में एक जुलुस निकाला गया था। रस्ता में, घरकी मुढेर पर, हर जगह काफी भीड यह जुलुस देखने के लिए आई हुई।
इस समय एक घर के आंगन में एक चौदा साल की एक मराठी बाला देखते देखते बेभान हो गई। थोडी देर में भान आने पर उसने वह जैन साधु विश्वंभर को कहाः 
“मैं आपकी अमी – चंद्रावलि हुं। आप मेरे जिगर हो। मैंने आपके एक नजर में ही पहेचान लिया है। मैं चंद्रावलि हुं। मेरी बहेन चंद्रआबा कहा है... भाई प्राणनाथ और बहेन शंका कहाँ है... याद आता है... झेर मिलाया हुआ दूध आपके पीने से पहेले मैंने पिना पसंद कर लिया था। यह सब याद करों” वह बच्ची कुच देर रुकी और फिर बोलीः
“आज मैं आपकी प्रिय चंद्रावलि का अवतार (दुसरा जन्म) हुं। मेंरा नाम पुष्पकांता है। मैंरे पिता मुंबई में कोलाबा में रहते है, मैं यहा हमारे संबंधी के यहाँ आई हुं।”

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

“मैं आपकी पूर्वजन्म की दर्शनातुर दासी चंद्रावलि और यह भव की दासी बनने की आतुर पुष्पकांता”

इसके बाद साधु विश्वंभर के साथ उस बच्चीने अपनी माता-पिता के विरोध होतो हुई भी मिलना शरु हो गया। उसने अपने पूर्वजन्म की बातें कहना शुरु कर दिया। उसने यह भी कहा कीः

“आपना दर्शन होती ही मुजे मैंरा पूर्वजन्म भी याद आ गया है।, आपके दर्शन ने मैरे पूर्वजन्म की स्मृति जाग्रत कर दि है।”

विश्वंभरको उस बच्ची ने लग्नजीनम की अनेक बातें की। साथ यह भी कहा की मेरी बहेन चंद्राआभा भी आपकी सात वर्ष राह देखते देखते गंगाजीमें डूबी कर मर गई।
विश्वंभर से विशुद्धविजय साधु ने कहाः

“चंद्रावलि, मैंने तुम्हे पहेंचान लिया है, तुम भले ही देह से अलग हो पर आत्मा से एक ही हो।”

बच्ची सुरतसे  मुंबई गई। साधु को बी मुंबई जाना हुआ, पर उसका चित  खो गया। परस्पर मुलाकात होने लगी। चौदा सालकी बच्ची अब अनुभवी जैसी बातें करने लगी।

पर विधाता फांटाबाज था।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

चंद्रावलि गई। पुष्पकांता का भावि  भी यही था। उसके पिताने उसकी सगाई कर दि थी और लग्न की तैयार करने लगे। पुष्पकांता तो अब सादी करने वाली  नही थी। आखिर उसने इस जन्म में भी जेर खाकर आत्महत्या कर दी।

साधु विशुद्ध को यह समाचार वज्रघात जैसा लगा ओर वह गिरनार, शत्रुंजय, खंभात आदि स्थल पर घुमने लगा, और शांति को शोध में लग गई।
फिर थियोसोफी के परिचय में आ गई। थियोसोपी पुर्नजन्म में माननीवाली है। अवतार में श्रद्धा रखनेवाली है। प्रेतात्मा को भी स्वीकार करती है। 

साधु विशुद्ध को चंद्रावलि ओर उसके दुसरी जन्म की पुष्फकांता ओर उसका भी मृत्यु ओर अब उसकी कैसी स्थिति है, वह जानने की तालावेली लग गई थी। मृत्यु बादकी आत्माकी स्थिति को शोध शरु हो गई।
परिचय और अनुभव होने लगे और आखीर में 17 सालकी साधुकी जिंदगी को उन्होने त्याग किया। 3 साल थियोसोफिस्ट होकर परिभ्रमण किया। आखरे श्री मणिलाल दोशी मिले। उनका परिचय होती है, मैया बेसन्ट और एरुंडेल साहेबका परिचय में आ गई।

विश्वंभर  अब अहमदावाद में स्थाई हो गई। वनिता विश्राम में निःस्वार्थभावना के साथ शैक्षणिक कार्य शरू किया। महीपतराम रूपराम अनाथाश्रम की कमिटी से जुडे। बाद  में आर.सी. गल्स हाईस्कूल में प्राध्यापक के रूपमें कार्य करने लगे।

पर इस दौरान भी चंद्रावलि की आत्मा की शोध अविरत चलती ही रही।

सभी आर्य धर्मो में यह मान्यता है की मनुष्य इहलोक में मृत्यु प्राप्त कर परलोक  में जन्म लेता है, अर्थात, सूक्ष्म देहमें अस्तित्व रखता है। कोई इसको प्रेतात्मा कहता है, कोई उसको छोटी-बडी कोटी के देव कहते है। थियोसोफी ने ईहलोक के मृत्यु के बाद की दुनिया पर विशेष प्रकाश डाला है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

विश्वंभर अब मौक्षाकर विश्वबंधु बन गई। संसार में स्त्री की तरफ मातृभाव स्विकार किया था। द्रव्य की  और निष्कंचन बाव स्विकार किया था। मृत पत्नी की परलोकगत आत्मा के मिलन को वह तरस रहे थे। उसके लिए उन्होने प्रेतविद्या के बारेमें पढा। योगक्रिया में उतरे। विश्वबंदु मोक्षाकर की यह व्यता श्री लेडबीटर साहेब तक पहोंची। उन्होने किसी स्पिरिच्युअल सोसायटी का संपर्क करके यह पता लगाया की चंद्रावलि का परलोकमें कोई अता-पत्ता नही है।
पर, विश्वबंधु मोक्षाकरजी यह जवाब से निराश नही हुई। वह प्रेतात्माविद्या के अभ्यास और अनुभवो में आगे-आगे चलते गई। आत्मा की मलिनता और निर्बलता को दुर कर, यमनियम द्वारा मनोयोग की स्थिरता प्राप्त कर ली।
श्री विश्वबंधु ने प्रेतावाहन में सफलता प्राप्त कर ली। निःस्वार्थ भाव से अहमदाबाद में रह कर उन्होने प्रेतात्मविद्या का सब को परिचय कराते चले गई, पर जीसकेलिए उन्होने यह विद्या प्राप्त की थी वह चंद्रावलि की आत्मा के खोज अंतिम समय तक न कर सके।

यह महान जिगर अपने जीवन की अमी की शोध करते करते दिनांक 9-9-1958 को इस दुनिया से विनील हो गई।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

एक मित्र की फरमाईस पर, आगे का *कथा सूत्र  कल से शुरु करने का यत्न किया जायेगा।*

----------


## Spirit

Aur likhiye kripyaa

----------

